
An Innovative and Cheap ‘Solar Bottle Bulb’ Solution Lights Homes in Manila - davidedicillo
http://ecopreneurist.com/2011/09/14/an-innovative-and-cheap-solar-light-bulb-lights-homes-in-manila/
======
sandroyong
Very inspiring!!!!! I love it!

